# â€œShrimp & Cichlidsâ€



## ZaireBlue (Jun 11, 2003)

*The Pacific Coast Cichlid Association* is proud to announce our very own, *Ms. Sabrina Fullhart* from San Francisco, CA as our speaker on *June 13, 2009*.

*Ms. Sabrina Fullhart* is a fish lover. She has been keeping fish for most of her life. She has worked with fish both for pleasure and as a profession. In fact, she has devoted a great deal of time to WetWebMedia as a volunteer Crewmember, helping other aquarists learns and grow while she learns and grows as well.

*â€œShrimp & Cichlidsâ€*


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

so what was the verdict?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

she got on the stage and said:

"No... no they can't get along. Thanks for coming out everyone, goodnight."


----------

